# Coop-Modus in Dead Island



## Badezeug (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
ich habe eine weitere Frage zu dem besagten Spiel.
Weiß man schon wie genau der Coop-Modus aussehen wird ?
Kann ich mit meinen Freunden in einer unbegrenzten Entfernung zu einander die Open-World erkunden?
Oder gibt es (ähnlich wie bei GTA San Andreas) eine Barriere die mich davon abhält so und soweit von meinem 
Mitspieler weg zu gehen?
Oder sieht die Sache ganz anders aus in dem man Coop-Missionen bestreiten muss die nicht viel mit dme ganzen zu tun zu haben?

Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Und all die jenigen die sich jetzt denken: "Kann der Typ nicht Googeln?!"  
Habe ich nur bin zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen ^^


----------

